# The Idiot’s Guide to Redfishing – Inshore 2/21/10



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Salt water canals in Palm Coast....Shhhhh!

                            [smiley=paranoid.gif]


No one catches fish in there...ever! Just a rumor started by
real estate agents trying to sell waterfront properties!
There's no reds, snapper, ladyfish, crevalles, black drum,
snook, tarpon, trout, sheepshead or flounder along any of those
oyster lined seawalls or mullet filled waterways.
Those deep water canals don't attract fish during cold weather.
Only catfish...yeah that's it...only catfish!

No way anyone catches real fish in there...just another urban legend.   [smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

Great report. Glad you got some reds to pull your lines tight. fishing by yourself always makes for a fun time.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

wow man been a while since seeing a red that big   ;D seriously, i've been fishing my butt off and cant seem to find anything bigger than a rat   i wont comment on the net :-X but no nets in my boat cept cast nets, we bring our fish on board with our bare hands like men    ;D j/k, dont go getting a complex on us now ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Salt water canals in Palm Coast....Shhhhh!


Nothing secret about the canals, man. ;D Some docks might be better than others, but that's about it. Actually, I was thinking that all the dead fish carcasses bottled up in the canals probably brought in all the scavengers, which were followed by the remaining gamefish, which is why the canals were producing better than usual. Just a theory... :-?



> Great report. Glad you got some reds to pull your lines tight. fishing by yourself always makes for a fun time.


Thanks man.  Solitude can be enjoyable, except when you haven't had a bite in hours and you begin arguing with yourself about what to do next!   :



> wow man been a while since seeing a red that big   ;D seriously, i've been fishing my butt off and cant seem to find anything bigger than a rat   i wont comment on the net :-X but no nets in my boat cept cast nets, we bring our fish on board with our bare hands like men    ;D  j/k, dont go getting a complex on us now  ;D


It was tough, tough work finding those two, believe me. : And as for the net, I've been cut, scraped, bit, stabbed and hooked too many times to mess around grabbing em by hand, if I can avoid it. And that's not even mentioning how many fish I've lost boatside, trying to get ahold of. Anything I'm serious about actually landing gets netted, period. 

Besides, you probably catch a lot more than me so losing a few isn't as big a deal. ;D


----------

